# pork with clams



## balibar (Jan 11, 2004)

Kitchenelf, this is the recipe I was talking about when mentiooning the _cataplana_. Of course, it can be cooked in a regular pot. its Portuguese name is _lomo de porco con amêjoas_.

Serves 6:

2lbs pork fillet, cubed
2 crushed garlic cloves
2 tbsp red pepper paste (recipe follows)
300 ml white wine (not too dry)
1 bay leaf
2 sprigs coriander
salt & pepper
2 thick slices of bacon
1 large onion, finely chopped
2 lbs clams

Put the pork in a bowl. Add the garlic, the red pepper paste and the wine. Add the bay leaf, coriander, salt & pepper. Cover and marinate in refrigerator overnight. 
Remove the pork from the marinade keeping the marinade.
Sauté the bacon in a pot. When it starts to brown, add the pork. 
remove the meat and fry the onion in the meat fat until tender (but not brown). 
Put the meat back in the pot, add the marinade, bring to a boil. 
Cover and simmer for an hour.
Add the clams, cover and cook for about 10min until the clams open.

Serve with potatoes or rice or the Portuguese way: potatoes _and _rice.

*Red pepper paste* (_massa de pimentao)_
3 large red peppers
1 TBS sea salt
2 garlic cloves
1 TBS olive oil


Seed and slice lengthwise (into 4) 3 large red peppers.

Put into oven-proof dish with skin side up.  Roast until skin blisters.  

Place in glass bowl and cover with plastic wrap for 10 minutes then remove and peel.  

Put in blender with other ingredients except oil.  Blend add the oil a little at a time.

This will keep forever in the fridge. Also excellent for BBQed meat: rub into the meat several hours before grilling, then grill.
Hope you like it.

ps: don't forget to try one of those lovely Portuguese wines with it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2004)

THANKS!!!!  This looks great!!  I'll have to incorporate this into my new way of eating - once a week for 1 whoe day I eat anything so this will make a GREAT meal for that day!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 11, 2004)

What a terrific dish and this recipe for it looks awesome. Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2004)

Bubba - I want to use some of that really thick hickory smoke-cured bacon!!!!  Won't that be good????  I could use my turkey bacon but I just don't think that would be the same! LOL


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh yeah KE get that good ol' NC thick hickory bacon. I have had this dish before and it turned me on to Portugese cooking. Rippin' good!


----------



## balibar (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad you like it. Careful not to overpower the clams with that smoked bacon, though. And what on earth is turkey bacon? It hasn't reached my side of the Atlantic and I'm curious. What kind of birds are you breeding over there that has bacon on it :?:  :!:


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

ROFL balibar - turkey bacon is "put together" ingredients made with turkey - a healthier alternative to bacon as there are no steaks of fat in it.  But I must admit, if I'm going to do without bacon most of the time anyway it's not bad.


----------



## dpinsent (Feb 6, 2004)

*Pork and Clams - lomo de porco con amêjoas*

What ar ethe ingredients for the red pepper paste (massa de pimentao) in the above recipe ?
Thanks


----------



## balibar (Feb 9, 2004)

This computer will drive me mad! Sorry, dpinsent! I wrote the entire thing out once and sent it, and then it didn't appear on screen. So I did again and, oops! like Britney, forgot one bit.
In addition to the red peppers, you'll need 1tbsp sea salt, 2 garlic cloves and Tbsp olive oil.
This keeps very well in the refrigerator. You can even freeze it.

ps: anybody can tell me _why _some messages do not go through? :x


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 9, 2004)

balibar;
   The most common reason is server error. For example, when I load a website update, it goes from my computer to my loocal ISP server....to a regional FTP server....to my hosting companies server and from there it uploads to it's FTP address. Any glich...anywhere aloong the line...and the process aborts.
Sorry for the problem but keep trying...we love to hear from you.


----------

